# Toilet training out of the house



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello!!
Stanley is doing well, he's 19 weeks fully toilet trained to go outside in his AstroTurf area.

The only downside to him training where to go is now when we're on walks he refuses to go.
I wait on the grass while he sniffs and keep repeating "wee wees" but he just will not go... Which means by the end of his walk he is literally dragging me back so he can go and pee.

He did one wee when we were out a week or so ago and never again did he do it.

Any help or tips we can use to help persuade him to go.
I'm scared of taking him on a long day trip with my children incase he explodes at this point. 🙈


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is all about confidence and leaving scent at this age I am afraid - he might also be learning to go on his astroturf so might we worth taking a bit of that with you if you go out and about for longer.


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> It is all about confidence and leaving scent at this age I am afraid - he might also be learning to go on his astroturf so might we worth taking a bit of that with you if you go out and about for longer.


Yes, maybe I'm expecting too much too soon. It does kind of feel walking him is a bit of a learning curve for me.
My well behaved pooch at home because an over stimulated wild thing on walks. Jumping on all other dogs, not listening to basic commands but the peeing part is what stresses me out the most.
He has started cocking his leg on occasion, at home, it's very very cute


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah yes, they learn at home and then need to learn all over again how to behave out in the real world so lots of practice out and about and the peeing will happen when he feels brave enough - sometimes if you walk with other dogs and they are weeing that can help him realise it is OK


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh my. Thought I'd post an update.
Stanley officially now pees whenever and wherever he can when on walks. He cocks his legs on everything. 😂


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay - well done Stanley - graduated to the big boys club!!


----------



## littlesophie (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad that Stanley is outside doing his business, lol. I wonder why some dogs lift their leg to pee and some squat to pee. My Sophie is a squatter from the day I picked her up at 8 weeks. The important thing is that they pee outside! Stanley is a good looking Cockapo……similar color of my dog. They are the best dogs!


----------

